# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > امنیت در PHP >  امنیت لینک دانلود در php

## vahid03

سلام

دوستان من یک لیینکی به شکل زیر دارم 

http://Site.com/dl.php?p=dXBsb2FkL3Bvc3Qvc2hvcC8_PMAJ_&f=NTk0NDQwZ  DUwMTBhYS56aXA_PMAJ_&t=File_name.zip

این لینک رو با php چطور میشه ساخت و از همه مهمتر چطور میتونم لینک مستقیم فایل رو از این لینک استخراج کنم؟ 

دوستان لطفا راهنمای کنید

----------


## plague

نمیتونی استخراج کنی لینک مستقیم رو وگرنه طرف انقد خودش رو به زحمت نمینداخت
لینک هیچ اشاره ای به محل فایل های دانلودی نداره بلکه یه فایل php رو صدا میزنه که اون میدونه کجان و اگه میخای آدرس فایل ها رو بدونی باید سورس فایل php رو ببینی ! 

 php force download رو سرچ کن کداش رو میبینی که چجوریه

----------


## vahid03

در حقیقت من قصد دارم همون دایرکتوری فایل هارو پیدا کنم میتونید در این مورد کمی شفافتر توضیح بدید ممنون

----------


## plague

بله متوجه هستم شما میخاید دایرکتوری رو پیدا کنید 
عرض کردم که راهش اینه که سورس فایل  dl.php رو ببینید 
آدرس لینک ربطی به دایرکتوری فایل ها نداره و از روی اون چیزی نمیتونید بفهمید 

اگه طرف یکم حرفه ای باشه حتی احتمال زیاد دایکتوری فایل ها رو بیرون از Public_html برده که اونجوری دیگه اگه آدرس دایرکتوری رو هم بدونید نمیتونید بهشون دسترسی پیدا کنید

----------


## vahid03

> بله متوجه هستم شما میخاید دایرکتوری رو پیدا کنید 
> عرض کردم که راهش اینه که سورس فایل  dl.php رو ببینید 
> آدرس لینک ربطی به دایرکتوری فایل ها نداره و از روی اون چیزی نمیتونید بفهمید 
> 
> اگه طرف یکم حرفه ای باشه حتی احتمال زیاد دایکتوری فایل ها رو بیرون از Public_html برده که اونجوری دیگه اگه آدرس دایرکتوری رو هم بدونید نمیتونید بهشون دسترسی پیدا کنید


امکانش هست فایل dl.php رو بخونم؟ من این فایل رو زدم یک فایل خالی به همان اسم دانلود شد

----------


## plague

نمیدونم منظورت از "من این فایل رو زدم"  چیه ولی جواب نه هستش هرچی منظورته 
راهش اینه که به سرور نفوذ کنی و شل آپلود کنی  که البته لازمش اینه که اون سایت باگش رو داشته باشه و شما علمش رو

----------


## jalalemohammadi

اگر سایت خودمو CMS  عوض کنم و با PHP  بزنم امنیت فایل هاش بیشتر می شه ؟
مثلا این صفحه:
https://bazisazan.com/product/swings-and-slides/

----------

